# G scale construction equipment



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

I am planning a layout and would like to have a "dirt spread" as part of the scenery. 1/24 works for my eye even though I know it is not exact for G scale trains. I have cars and trucks in 1/24 but have not located any dozers and scrapers etc in that scale. Have any of you built or bought any thing like that? The ideal models would be D8 Caterpiller dozers and DW21 Cat scrapers, but I would settle for any thing similar and then modify them. Thanks dor any leads or advice ! john dd


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Larry Mosher just had a bunch of construction vehicles listed for sale on another forum. ALL primo stuff and the scale you are looking for. 

Here's the link: http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/18161/1-25-diecast-construction-equipm


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John 3000toys.com has all kinds of equipment look under railroad scales Ron


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

John,
First Gear, Conrad, NZG, Spec Cast, Gescha, Strenco to name a few offer 1/25 scale die-cast construction equipment… I have amassed a collection of construction equipment International stuff is much more common IMO than CAT stuff and less expensive too!

What eras are you modeling CAT D8’s were introduced in 1937 or thereabouts, D9’s showed up in the mid 50’s. I/H TD-24’s came out in the mid fifties too and the TD-25’s 1959 and thereafter.

Google searches will garner lots of Die-cast dealers, search “1/25 die-cast CAT D8” you’ll get plenty of results, albeit you’re looking at $300.00 or more for anything of CAT origin. First Gear and Spec Cast offer TD-24, TD-25 175 dozer's; anywhere from $75.00 to $300.00 typically.

I find most of my stuff on eBay at discounted prices and buy some stuff from online dealers and my LHS.

Michael


----------



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

Gary, Ron, and Michael, Thanks for the input. I will pursue those leads. Michael, ideally the D8 would be "cable" that was before the hydralics replaced them, whatever that would be. Same for the scrapers. DW21 scrapers before the hydralic bowl and apron and ejector replaced the cable operated. CAT equipment of course if possible, from the 50's and 60's. I dont need high quality detailing and they dont need to be operable. plastic models would fit my needs (and price range) perfectly. Thanks guys, I am a new member here and you have made me feel welcome. john dd


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

First Gear made a D9 tractor and a Cat 491 scraper for the Caterpillar antique owners club. They are beautiful models and the cables from the tractor winch even clip to the lines from the scraper. They also made a D9 with a blade for them too... 

Look here: 
http://www.acmoc.org/store/Scale-Models/c15/index.html?osCsid=399ab81ec5af118c5f9137fab2baafef 

Keith


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

As said above, 3000 toys

http://www.3000toys.com/

is a cool site, can search my scale and types, etc. They used to have a very popular Spec Cast International TD-24 Forestry Crawler/Dozer that several on MLS bought on sale but I don't see it any more. Good luck and have fun

Jerry


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

Check to see if you have a Tractor Supply Co. store nearby. They have a decent collection of this type stuff in both 1/24 and 1/32 
each store is different but at the 3 stores close to me I was able to pick up a good array of farm equipment as well as logging trucks, bobcat and excavators.


----------

